
Clasp: Develop Google Apps Script Projects Locally (With TypeScript) - pezo1919
https://github.com/google/clasp
======
pezo1919
I have just found a cool intro for the tool:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcnxP-x-6s8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcnxP-x-6s8)

